# Aiming sight pin add-on for torque/scout



## urbanme (Nov 25, 2020)

Relatively new to slingshots and have been trying all sorts of different things. At 33' I have my axiom with 6.5" active band length TTF my target sets up really nicely on the frame dimple and I have great success.

with my Torque and Scout setup with OTT with same active band length and same anchor point, I have to put the frame tip about 4" below the bull which changes my ability to take dead aim.

I have created my own home made "sight pin" with a piece of wire in the band mounting system but it got me to wondering if there is a product sold after market that would be better (like some I've seen on GSK models) or, do I need to work on adjusting my anchor point to compensate. Any and all advice to this newbie question welcome!


----------



## SLINGDUDE (Aug 15, 2018)

I do not know of any aftermarket sights for simpleshot slingshots but that's not to say they don't exist.

Bring your anchor point down to raise the point of impact would be my suggestion. Adapting to different frames and different styles is half the fun, in my opinion.


----------



## Reed Lukens (Aug 16, 2020)

It will fall in place soon enough. Different fork widths will shoot better at different distances, the narrower the forks, the greater the distance from the same anchor with the same band set ups. You can adjust your anchor point, use a sight, or just really practice with the slingshot that's not hitting on target and then instinct cuts in and you can't miss 

I shot instinctive with my wrist rocket for years, picked up a slingshot and it was a different style. I changed my anchor point at first because that's what people recommended, but that destroyed my accuracy with my wrist rocket that I had been shooting dead on with since I was a kid. I got rid of all of the sights, went back to my normal earlobe anchor for everything and soon enough everything fell into place. I like the wide forks because that's what I've shot for years, but narrower forks are much better for me at longer distances. My Axiom is right on at 10m - 20m, my scout is better for 20-30m, then the LBS rocks at 20 to 40m


----------



## urbanme (Nov 25, 2020)

Reed - thanks for the point about fork widths as that totally makes sense and I never considered that!

I agree that every week that goes by with practice and shooting a lot of paper, things are getting much better and I am learning more and more as I try to build up consistency.


----------



## Tobor8Man (Nov 19, 2020)

Urbanme - same issue w/ many of my slingshots - they shoot about 4" high. I agree that aiming 4" below the bull leaves w/ accuracy. I have thought about a sight pin. Can you post a photo of the one you designed?

I find that it helps to be very consistent w/ my posture, holding my drawing elbow as high as I can when I am at full draw, and staying focused on the aim point until after the ammo hits.

Thanks!


----------



## urbanme (Nov 25, 2020)

Shooter and target side images so you can see how I use the torque flipclip attachment to hold it in place. If I had a red sharpie I would probably use that to color the tip of the wire instead of black but the color contrast helps enough


----------



## vince4242 (Jan 11, 2016)

That is a very elegant solution for an Aiming point. The only problem is it might get finicky if you bump it.

I honestly found the same problem of fork with differences and my Anchor Point. My solution was to get an adjustable Fork tip slingshot. I was able to dial it in to my exact Fork width for 15 meters closer. I am not yet at a place where I can even play around with more than 15 meters from my Spinners but when I do I will be able to adjust in that fork tip when get that dialed in to the Right Fork width for different distances. The D1 is it for me!


----------



## Reed Lukens (Aug 16, 2020)

vince4242 said:


> That is a very elegant solution for an Aiming point. The only problem is it might get finicky if you bump it.
> I honestly found the same problem of fork with differences and my Anchor Point. My solution was to get an adjustable Fork tip slingshot. I was able to dial it in to my exact Fork width for 15 meters closer. I am not yet at a place where I can even play around with more than 15 meters from my Spinners but when I do I will be able to adjust in that fork tip when get that dialed in to the Right Fork width for different distances. The D1 is it for me!


What's the D1 Vince? I see the pic but I'll look for it on the store page.

I thought you loved the "Heaven Emperor", or is the D1 better for you? I've thought about contacting you on the Heaven Emperor but it looks bulky and I favor a thumb support grip. But still, it sure is a beauty


----------



## Reed Lukens (Aug 16, 2020)

I think I found it, DK2?
https://slingshooting.com/dragon-king-ii-slingshot-with-slidable-tip-and-fully-adjustable-sight-system/


----------



## vince4242 (Jan 11, 2016)

Yes it can be a little confusing, I use the D1 head with the DK2 handle. Dragon King handle is just a perfect fit for my hand but the D1 head has an easier band/tube attachment system and fiber optics setup. They combine the two give me a cost of $78. Both the D1 and DK2 two can be found on slingshooting.com

I do like the heaven emperor, the handle great fit for my hand but I have a pretty big hand and it's a little tight for shooting heavier set up. Isn't necessarily bulky but it is heavy (solid aluminum) if that's the same thing or not?? I also filled the end of the handle with lead to make it even heavier(removable lead plug). I like that heavier weight it gives me better stability. I moved away from the heaven emperor because I was getting a lot of Fork hits. For some reason I didn't get them with the D1 head but I know now it's totally to do with me not being a solid and study shooter at the time. The heaven emperor is still for sale. I highly recommended it just got set on the D1 head it has a simpler fiber optics setup.
Hope that helps clear it up a bit.

Cheers


----------

